# Pittsburgh reptile Show. Cheswick PA



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The next show is this coming Sunday on the 13th.

Any one going?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

We'll be there!

Alpha Pro Breeders
Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## pghreptileshow (Feb 1, 2010)

the show is this sunday!! we have 2 great frog vendors coming in to the show come and check it out!! 

Also there are great deals on crickets and flies and all.. and so much more at this show!

724-516-0441 or HOME - Pittsburgh Reptile Show & Sale for more info

9am to 3pm 
1321 freeport road 
Cheswick pa


----------

